# Changing Kahr sights



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I got some nice fiber optic three dot sights to replace the factory sights on my Kahr, and I decided to try and swap them myself. 

I heard that Kahr sights are too tight to just tap out with a hammer and punch, so I took the slide to the machine shop where I work, and spent my lunch hour working on it. 

I took some measurements with calipers, milled up some soft vice jaws out of Lexan scrap, and turned a brass punch. I c-clamped everything in place on a work bench, and went at it with a 1 ton arbor press. My punch buckled, and I ended up knocking the blade off the front sight. 

At this point, the only idea I have left is to cut the factory sights out with a Dremel and a file. 

Before I get that destructive, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

Ship the slide to Kahr shop or find a local competent gunsmith. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

You're right.

I got impatient about this and I've been thinking in terms of 1 hour solutions.

I could take the time to mill them out properly, but for the time and effort that would go into that, I would be better off just sending it back to Kahr.

Anyone know what kind of turn around I can expect?


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, definetely ship the slide with your sights into Kahr for them to install. If you do decide to take it to a local gunsmith, make absolutely sure he's done work on a Kahr pistol before and take pictures of your slide before you drop it off with him in case he damages your slide in the process. I'm speaking from experience. I took my slide to a local gunsmith to get some Trijicons installed and my slide was damaged in the process. He had to send it off to Kahr to get refinished. Just save yourself the hassle and do it right the first time. Good luck and post pics when you get them installed. This forum could use the activity.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, and turn around time for my slide was about 4 weeks or so.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, as others have stated, I have seen pics of butchered Kahr slides - even from gunsmiths. I would recommend sending it in, which is what should have been the 1st step.


----------

